

Ex-Prime Minister Baroness Thatcher dies, aged 87 - mmed
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-22067155

======
mmed
Margaret Thatcher died today. A great lady she changed the face of British
politics, created opportunity for anyone to succeed in the UK. RIP

Baroness Thatcher in the 80's kick started the entrepreneurial revolution that
allowed chirpy chappies to succeed and not just the elite. ~ Alan sugar

